# Pics of your fish/critters



## SnowCichlid.

Hey guys just wanted to see some of you other favorite fish besides your Piranhas
I will start ...








... My Male Green Severum, With its threat colours in effect


----------



## Judazzz

Okidoki, here we go:

Clown Pleco:









Striped Raphael Catfish:









Female Kribensis Cichlid:









Assortment of community fish (Neon, Rummy-Nosed, Glowlight,
Serpae and Emperor Tetras and Zebra Danio: don't pay attention to the dirty glass :







: ):









Whiptail Catfish:









7" Sailfin Pleco (bitten in half a couple of weeks after I took this pic: see the "Share the carnage" thread for the result







):









Fat-ass Spotted Raphael Catfish:









All this fish live and have lived in my redbelly tank. There are species I like a lot more than these guys, but I guess you mean favorite fish you own yourself, right? Otherwise, I would just pluck some pics from the net...
Well, that's all I have to share (for now







); enjoy!


----------



## Xenon

Judazzz, you truly have mad skillz with the camera!


----------



## Blade

well here are mine







some of the are blury (taken by my shity video camera some just rox taken from my cousins digital camera sony)
texas carpinte (had him for 4 years died before two months







)


----------



## Blade

this is probably a hybrid....realy dont know what kind of species he is.....loved him in first sight! he is about 9-10" atm


----------



## Blade

this is an aulonocaura the photo is stealing his colours! the blue is even more bright and the orange is intense!


----------



## Blade

my frontosa community! they are all 8-9"ers about 5 in this 180g


----------



## Judazzz

Xenon said:


> Judazzz, you truly have mad skillz with the camera!


Thanks for the compliment, X!

You know what, all I use is a cheap 1.3 MegaPixel Sony digicam, with a flashlight, a little zoom and a macro-setting for close-ups (bought it for just over 200 bucks, some 5 months ago). I guess this is proof one doesn't need an obscenely expensive high-tech camera to get some nice shots (although I wouldn't mind owning one of those babies







). All you need is a little patience and a bit of luck to shoot those one-of-a-kind pics...

Blade: that's some cool fish you have/had


----------



## Blade

thx a lot man! here is one more pic of my frontosa! my best looking one! they are zaire!


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Blade said:


> this is probably a hybrid....realy dont know what kind of species he is.....loved him in first sight! he is about 9-10" atm


 That looks like MIDAS to me, or either a Midas/red devil mix
very nice though


----------



## Judazzz

Here's two pics of some new cories I bought today.

Could anyone help me out figuring out what species they are???


----------



## Clay

Ha!....Blade and his fish...Sorry about letting it spill over here Xenon, it's just really irking me with this guy. Blade, please show me more of your beautiful fish. They're the best pics I've seen on the net!


----------



## Xenon

I have recieved an email from the rightful owner of these pictures and have discovered you have stolen these pictures.

Congratulations Blade! You are the first person I have been forced to ban. Have a nice life.








This goes to everyone, when we ask you to "post pictures", please either make sure they are your own or cite the proper source for which you got them.


----------



## Genin

I can't believe what a liar he was and the fact that he continued to lie about the lie he got caught in. What a d*ckhead. Way to go Xenon.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz

Well, I think we shouldn't spoil this thread on Blade's immature behaviour:
there's another topic in the announcements-forum about Blade: I think that's a good place to post your 2 cents about the whole Blade-issue, and this a good place to post some cool non-piranha pics









Just my $0,02......


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> Here's two pics of some new cories I bought today.
> 
> Could anyone help me out figuring out what species they are???


I think they are corydoras melini - False Bandit Catfish

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquariu...oras_melini.htm

but their are other corydoras like this:
*Corydoras davidsandsi

http://www.notcatfish.com/findex/catfish/c...davidsandsi.htm

*Corydoras adolfoi

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/corydora...ras_adolfoi.htm


----------



## Nethius

not a fish, but he does live in water!


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Glad to see the thread I started is tacked to the board, Keep the pics coming people, even if they are your 2nd favorite or so, as long as you still have high intrest in them then I am sure they are all great :smile:


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> I think they are corydoras melini - False Bandit Catfish
> 
> http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquariu...oras_melini.htm
> 
> but their are other corydoras like this:
> *Corydoras davidsandsi
> 
> http://www.notcatfish.com/findex/catfish/c...davidsandsi.htm
> 
> *Corydoras adolfoi
> 
> http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/corydora...ras_adolfoi.htm


 Thanks Innes, I kinda decided they were False Bandit Cories myself too.
I wrote down a couple of names from planetcatfish (the same ones you also wrote down, lol), and kept looking at those pics over and over, until a brainwave told me it was that species


----------



## Xenon

Nethius, your blue lobster is awesome!!! How long has it lived with your p's, does it hang out in that brick a lot?!


----------



## Nethius

Xenon said:


> Nethius, your blue lobster is awesome!!! How long has it lived with your p's, does it hang out in that brick a lot?!


 Thanks! He is actually my old roommates, I forgot to add that (please don't ban me, haha! Hey, atleast I did take the picture!) This pic is from last year sometime, he has completely grew his claw back and is freaking huge now! He lives with 2 Oscars, and loved his brick house! Tank is setup differently now!

And notice all the marbles around his hole! He would collect them and try to bring them into his home! Pretty damn funny to watch!


----------



## Olson

Here are some of mine...
Juvinial Dovii..








This guiy will be replaced this weekend I hope by a S. Elongatus I have ordered from Ron.
Juvinial Fahaka Puffer.........
















My Rays......
Motoro


----------



## Olson

more Rays....








P. Leopoldi
















They were all fighting over a Crawdasd at the time..sorry the tank is a bit cloudy this picture was taken shortly after I added sand substrate to the tank..


----------



## Olson

Here is a image of my Cichla Monocluses
















Here a some imaged of two of my Snake hads that I got rid of a few weeks ago...they just got to larger for me to handle :sad: 
14 inch Red
















12 inch Channa Argus


----------



## Olson

OK,I am n a pic posting mood now :biggrin: 
Here is my female Pit with my water dragon on her head...








My Bearded dragon


----------



## Judazzz

Damn, nice pics Olson: great stuff









And Nethius, could you post a more recent picture of that blue lobster? It looks great, and since you told us it became huge, you got me curious :smile:


----------



## thePACK

BAD ASS STRING RAY TANK


----------



## Olson

Thank you :smile:


----------



## pythonwill

Very nice pics Olsen


----------



## Xenon

Olsen is god.







I know nothing aobut rays. How many g is your ray tank?


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Looking good Olson... now let me dig up some more of my pics here...


----------



## MPower

Nice Collection Olson!!!!!! Very impressive!!!


----------



## Olson

Thanks guys...I did replace that little Dovii this week with a Elongatus but am trying to order a 10 inch Black Arrow by friday.....My ray tank is 125g but planning on a 240g in the next month or so(fingers crossed) then I would like to turn their current 125g into a PYGO shoal


----------



## Poseidon X

more like how many Gs worth of rays are in the tank.


----------



## NIKE

wow you guys have awesome pics i'm saving up for a cam can't wait to post some pics in hear, once again nice pics!


----------



## RhomZilla

Olson said:


> Thanks guys...I did replace that little Dovii this week with a Elongatus but am trying to order a 10 inch Black Arrow by friday.....My ray tank is 125g but planning on a 240g in the next month or so(fingers crossed) then I would like to turn their current 125g into a PYGO shoal


 Sounds like a badass idea in the making, Olson.









Remember to post up pix if you ever go through with it!!!


----------



## RHOMKILLA

7" RHOM


----------



## RHOMKILLA

sorry guys neglected to read the thread in detail. Didn't realize it was for non-piranha pics.


----------



## baby_dragon

yeah, I'd like to learn more about rays too. Maybe I could house a few with a couple silver arowanas? what are the most active ones? What size tank do they need? Would a 150gal do? Are they difficult to care for? Picky eaters? I guess this internet thing is for finding information though, not pestering you guys.








Sorry. I'm just very intrigued!


----------



## Seifer

WOW that peacock bass is bad ass!










i have caught some of these guys while fishing that have measured over 10lb, and 25inches long! i had some babys in a tank when i lived in florida that i netted out of a canal with a cast net.

they are very interesting fish!

is this a largemouth bass?


----------



## Olson

baby_dragon said:


> yeah, I'd like to learn more about rays too. Maybe I could house a few with a couple silver arowanas? what are the most active ones? What size tank do they need? Would a 150gal do? Are they difficult to care for? Picky eaters? I guess this internet thing is for finding information though, not pestering you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I'm just very intrigued!


Sorry guys I have not looked in this thread in awhile









Many ppl keep Silver Arroes with Rays and seem to make great tank mates but I have heard several times of Jardini's and a few Asian comin down and takin a chunk out of Rays









The most active Ray I have owned is my P. Leopoldi she is all over the tank and was the easiest to get to eat.

With tank size and rays you need to go as wide as you can,height really means nothing...I am housing mine in a 125g now and plan on movin them to a 240g(is I can ever get my wrangler sold







) but the Motoro and Leo grow pretty large and may even have to switch them out to some kind of a pond system but they only grow around 3-5 inch a year(depending on species) so i got alot of time for that.

Difficulty in care also various from species to species but most Rays are very demanding and yes after acclimation they can also be very picky eaters it took me over a week to get my Motoro to eat as he was in real bad shape when I got him,stressful week







I now have them eating shrimp,catfish fillets,sivlersides,occasional feeder,and their main diet of nitecrawlers.
Hope that helps







anything else just ask







and hopefully I can help ya


----------



## Olson

Seifer...naw that was a juvie Dovii I just replaced with a S. Elongatus...I have thought about a native tank in the past though..my local baitshop has several Pike on display that look like a great Pred to keep


----------



## Alexraptor

OK here's a pic of one of my fishies








more will come
















Mah Gurami, a Tricho
heres a lil list to prepare ya for other fishes lol
sorry of using some latin names but in sweden there are so many names that are diff in English for the species(am canadian but live in sweden)

Trichogaster trichopterus (Blue Variety)
Trichogaster trichopterus (Gold variety)
Trichogaster leeri 
Colisa fasciata 
Pelvicachromis pulcher 
Plecostomus
Neon's
Tanichthys albonubes 
Gymnocorymbus ternetzi 
Scalare

actully the Gurami's are the pride of all my non-P fishes


----------



## bgshortys

those stingrays kick


----------



## bgshortys

male and female ACF and male and female rosy barbs. I think theyre rosy barbs, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## thePACK

saltwater tank ...35 gallon hex..


----------



## Death in #'s

i love those stingray set up they kicka#%


----------



## dead golfish

that stingray tank is awsome man I wish I could have one like that :sad:


----------



## baz

This is a tank i made for my arawana


----------



## hays98

it's a zoo at your pad









nice pics


----------



## 74ray

My favorites are a pair of channa barca.
Channa Barca
Others that I keep are 6 heteropnuestes fossilis, 2 channa gachua, 2 channa assam, potamotrygon hystrix, potamotrygon motoro, and 2 synodontis angelicus.


----------



## o snap its eric

I have to agree with 74ray. Baracas and Assams are cool. Im waiting for the day i can get my hands on one of them.


----------



## nyquil

7 inch electric catfish


----------



## nitrofish

thePACK said:


> saltwater tank ...35 gallon hex..


 your pic isn't working, I would have loved to seen that 35 gallon hexagon tank. I also have a 35 gallon all glass hexagon tank thats saltwater. all thats in it now is a single clown fish and 45 lbs of live rock.


----------



## Bigwil76543210

how many pets do u have olson???


----------



## Poseidon X

Damn sweet ass e-cat picture.. looked like mine before i had to trade him in. You ever been shocked? He shocked the shibby at of me and i soaked myself in water right before i was about to go out... Thats the risk you take when hand feeding them though


----------



## NIKE

wow awesome pics guys







here is one of my favorite pleco


----------



## Deicide

Awsome Pics!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex

My Bearded


----------



## Honda99_300ex

My Desert Horned Lizard


----------



## Honda99_300ex

My Old Adult Male Veiled Chameleon( now owned by BCollins)


----------



## Alexraptor

Mmmmm my LIL! lol Pleco


----------



## Innes

the Chameleon is brilliant









that is a nice pleco, and a great photo









_*insert non-piranha POTM comp plug here*_


----------



## accr

Tiger Shovel Nose







He eats like a pig...


----------



## accr

Electric Catfish *ZAaaaap*


----------



## Vampor

those e-cats are so ugly but so cool, at a museum for fishes thay have like 3-4 e-cats around 1 meter they are looking like elefant poh they are awsome!!







watch out dealing with that e-cat so you dont end up lying on floor not remeber anything


----------



## bobme

Vampor said:


> those e-cats are so ugly but so cool, at a museum for fishes thay have like 3-4 e-cats around 1 meter they are looking like elefant poh they are awsome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out dealing with that e-cat so you dont end up lying on floor not remeber anything


 I forget how powerfull they are


----------



## Vampor

BTW how big is the tank for the e-cat and tsn?? and do you plan to keep them there for life??


----------



## accr

The Ecat...miss sausage







So far I got zapped by her once, but it was me the one petting her at first







She's very gental, doesnt shock anybody nor does she eat feeders...only beefheart









The tank for the TSN/Ecat/RD/pleco is quite small. I'll need some serious $$blink blink$$ before my tsn grows up. Here's a pic...take a guess...coz if I told ya, ya gonna







me


----------



## Death in #'s

RHOMKILLA said:


> sorry guys neglected to read the thread in detail. Didn't realize it was for non-piranha pics.


----------



## Vampor

accr said:


> The Ecat...miss sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I got zapped by her once, but it was me the one petting her at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very gental, doesnt shock anybody nor does she eat feeders...only beefheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tank for the TSN/Ecat/RD/pleco is quite small. I'll need some serious $$blink blink$$ before my tsn grows up. Here's a pic...take a guess...coz if I told ya, ya gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me


 hmm maybe not to big, the tube with ish food standing beside makes it easier to guess the size...


----------



## Innes

Innes said:


> _*insert non-piranha POTM comp plug here*_


 lol - time for another plug


----------



## Bcollins111900

damn would be like 100 freaking pics. Check out my signature, already got a zoo, IM me and I will send you a pic of your choice.


----------



## Vampor

the TSN will be varey large, will you upgrade for him or will you keep him like that?? maybe you will end up with a eaten catfish and a zaappppeed TSN


----------



## accr

Vampor said:


> the TSN will be varey large, will you upgrade for him or will you keep him like that?? maybe you will end up with a eaten catfish and a zaappppeed TSN


 The Ecat, eventually I'll find him a 15 or 20g Long...that will last him quite a while.

For the TSN.....







i dunno....it's growing like weeds. Maybe one of those huge rubbermaid tubs.

In one of my LFS, there's a little pond maybe 3'x5'. But it's only half a feet deep. They have a huge ass 3'+ TSN in there. Just chilling out.









Heard they feed them sub-adult koi(s).


----------



## Alexraptor

Allrite heres a pic of my male Betta


----------



## fishofury

Here's a pic pf my girlfriend's sugar glider.


----------



## piranha45

the electric catfish is odd, probably commands respect tho the minute it shocks u


----------



## Death in #'s

piranha45 said:


> the electric catfish is odd, probably commands respect tho the minute it shocks u


 i think its dead









whats a sugar glider


----------



## piranha45

why would it be dead?

a sugar glider is one of those marmoset monkey-possum thingies


----------



## Nethius

Phyllopezus Pollicaris (Breeding Pair)








Stenodactylus Sthenodactylus








Willie and Duke


----------



## Vampor

Nethius said:


>


 great looking geckos and cats... to bad my sister is allergic to cats or else i would have alot of them


----------



## RazorSharp

A Green Terror Cichlid


----------



## RazorSharp




----------



## reservoirdog51

my plecos


----------



## Mbuna Your Self

reservoirdog51 said:


> my plecos


 What kinda light you got in there?


----------



## pamonster

that GT rocks. I had one before, untill my cat killed it. He was great, soo much character!


----------



## Fallenangel0210

My cleaner shrimp feeding out of my hand


----------



## Fallenangel0210

My brittle starfish feeding


----------



## piranha45

fallen those pics are adorable


----------



## Fallenangel0210

Thank you, :smile: 
I wondered if anyone would even see them, this section of p-fury seems uninhabited. 
Well here's one more of my (tomato) clown fish hosting in a soft coral


----------



## Mettle

Here's my corn snake.


----------



## Fallenangel0210

nice coloring on the corn Mettle, and super clear pic, looks professional


----------

